# Polyester or Fleece?? Help!



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 10, 2008)

Everytime i pick something up that I thought was "fleece" the tag says 100% polyester..?? when ya'll recomend the fleece you wear like jack thompson does..does it say 100% fleece?? just confused..somebody please help me.
Thanks


----------



## Jranger (Dec 10, 2008)

I use the poly fleece type material myself. I didn't realize there was a difference...


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 10, 2008)

i guess thats what im wondering...is polyester and fleece the same thing??


----------



## Jranger (Dec 10, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> i guess thats what im wondering...is polyester and fleece the same thing??



Well now you have me wondering...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 10, 2008)

Fleece is the type material.  Just like you can have denim jeans that are all cotton or cotton/polyester.

Polyester is the fabric (thread) from which it's made.

There is such  a thing as wool and cotton fleece, but you would have to look for it.  Wool fleece is a lining on a lot of jackets.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 10, 2008)

What he said.  "Fleece" is a specific method of putting the threads together.  Polyester, wool, cotton, etc. are all particular thread ingredients.


----------



## BKA (Dec 10, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> i guess thats what im wondering...is polyester and fleece the same thing??



Yes it is.  Of course you can have a fleece that is poly/cotton too.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 15, 2008)

*Only the chemists may know*

I just bought some "Thermal Wool" socks.  

They are 73% acrylic; 15% wool; 11% polyester and 1% other fibers. 

Go figure that combination.


----------

